# Microplane Blade Sharpening / Replacement? Is the Pro series still around?



## britishwonder (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi All, I just ordered a Microplane Professional series course grater. I have heard nothing but great things about them. I am curious though, is it possible to ever sharpen the blades, or would I / can I replace the blade? Do they even need sharpening when taken care of properly?

My next question. It seems like Microplane no longer carries the Professional series, the Microplane site only mentions the Home series, not the Pro. Its a shame I really prefer the look of the Pro series.

Thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It would be very hard to sharpen the teeth of a microplane with conventional sharpening equipment.  The microplane was designed as a wood rasp--to be fixed into a hacksaw fame and shape hard wood like oak, maple, etc.  Ther are versions that are round and meant to be fixed into a drill press to smooth compound curves.  It was a CDN tool company, Lee Valley that brought about the idea to use the rasp for food items (and as well to sell more microplanes.....)

In my kitchen, I have the same microplane for 8 years now--citrus zest, cheese, spices like nutmeg (which produces nutmeg sawdust, if you really think about it...) etc. and it still remains sharp.  In my garage I have another microplane fo shaping wood, and it is holding out just fine-except for one corner where I "acidentally" took the corner off of a steel screw.


----------



## madcowcutlery (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't heard of anyone having luck sharpening the Microplanes, but the Professional series is still available and is in our Microplane's current manufacturers catalog for retailers.

D. Clay


----------



## britishwonder (Jul 30, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for all the info guys. Thats good news to hear microplanes hold up so well over time. I have owned more than enough cheap-o graters before, and they seem to stay sharp for around 2 months. After that I start to sweat when i'm grating cheese. Although that may be a whole other issue


----------

